# Bean Weevils the easy way.



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

After trying a million methods I have narrowed down my feeding strategy for Bean Weevils. This method is an excellent and fast way to grow and feed your weevils. 
I use black eyed beans/peas and only these. 
I use 16oz deli containers and non ventilated lids. I also stack them. Takes up less room on my shelves and I make roughly 20 of these per month after 3--5 days of a big bloom in the culture.








To feed these is realy simple. You can try strainers and other contraptions. I have a method that costs nothing for materials I know you all have around.
Take two 32oz deli containers. 








Take one and drill 1/8" holes all around the outside bottom of the cup like this. Drill from the inside of the container out.








Now take your drilled cup and place it inside the non drilled container.








Take you bean weevils and pour into the containers.








Then swirl your beans and weevils around. Take a few swirls if you want.








And presto the bottom of the non drilled container has your frogs dinner.








Dust the weevils or just pour them onto your frogs dinner plates.
Hope this post helps in your feeding of Weevils...
Enjoy!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

AWESOME! I normally just shake non dusted into the viv off kitchen towel lol


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah definitely a good method! I've been raising them but not really feeding off of them very often because they are such a PIA to get in the tank! Thanks!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Wouldn't you get a lot of dead beetles and droppings this way?


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 5 cultures, started a week apart, going and have fed sparingly, using the coffee filter method. This is definitely going to make it a lot easier. Thanks!


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

LMAO!!! i thought i was the only one to think of that! i have a ton more holes though.. pretty much the entire bottom, works like a charm!! 


the only thing i have always wondered about with this method is how badly is this disturbing the eggs and undeveloped beetles? hasnt appeared to cause any drop in production so eh..


great post!  i never woulda gotten around to it


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

I make use of the fact that most of the beetles will climb.
So I use larger containers, 250mm (10") high x 200mm (8") wide. I then drop a load of cardboard tubes in.









When i need to feed all I then do is carfully take out the tubes and shake off the beetles into the dusting bowl.

This way I only get live beetles, no dropings or dead beetles.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry everyone, Drill 3/16" holes in the cup not 1/8". Moderators can you fix this?


----------

